# [SOLVED] help please



## bryarman (Sep 16, 2010)

when I boot up my toshiba satellite laptop I get a message reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device I tried to reinstall windows xp it starts to install then stops when it says installing windows I also tried to hit the F8 key to start in safe mode won't do anything just gives me the reboot error I also pressed the F12 button highlighted the hard drive and the error message came right back the reboot message any help with this matter would be greatly appreciated


----------



## fiddle faddle (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: help please*

I'm far from an expert with computers but seems you need to set the 
boot in the BIOS. Have you tried this?

On startup start tapping 'esc', then choose 'f2' for setup, 'f12' for boot setup.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: help please*

Your Hard Drive may have failed. go to Setup bios and make sure the drive is listed. Run Diagnostic tests on the drive to check it's integrity.


----------



## bryarman (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: help please*

not sure how to get to setup bios but if I hit F12 my hard drive is listed I highlight it then it says hit key and it goes right back to the reboot and select proper boot device I just can't get it to do anything but it always come back to the same error message no matter what I do How can I run diagnostic test on the hard drive Thanks


----------



## bryarman (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: help please*

Tried this keeps coming up with the message reboot and select proper boot device


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: help please*

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

if you don't know the brand run the hatachi one


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: help please*

Make a Boot disc with the ISO image using IMGBurn from the link that dai sent you and boot off of that disc and run the diagnostic tests


----------



## bryarman (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: help please*

thanks guys all better appreciate all your help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: help please*

glad you have it sorted


----------

